# 1988 BMW 325i Gas smell from tailpipe, help! 😐



## Massimo1122 (Dec 12, 2021)

I have a 1988 BMW 325i convertible, and I have a gas smell coming out of the tailpipe that I can only smell while it's in the garage not while driving! The car idles and runs fine, sometimes it takes about 5 seconds to start but that's about it ,it's very random 1 out of 10 times. And sometimes it doesn't feel like it's moving as fast as it should as if I was pulling something other than that no issues!

Here is what I've done so far:

Changed air filter, fuel filter, spark plugs Bosch, fuel regulator, oil change, oxygen sensor, liquid moly fuel cleaner, and tried 2 different rebuilt mass flow meters which both of them made it idle bad so I put the original back in, so the idling is good again and as I said before it feels a little hesitant on the freeway sometimes and 1 out of 10 times it takes about 5 seconds to start other than that no problems!

I just don't like that smell of gas coming out of the tailpipe oh and by the way I put a new muffler on and there are no leaks had that checked. Sometimes I can see some black smoke come out of tailpipe if I step on it hard at idle - but not very much. I don't know if this is normal because it's an old car? The car is all original no MODS, and it has no catalytic converter, bought it like that.

Any help would be greatly appreciated I've been working on this for eight months and I can't figure it out, thank you!


----------



## Massimo1122 (Dec 12, 2021)

Anyone out there??


----------

